# What is Maker Space?



## YYCHM (Aug 31, 2020)

https://www.fuse33.com/

I'm not following what this is exactly.

Craig


----------



## francist (Aug 31, 2020)

It’s kind of like a tool club — you buy a membership (usually) and in return you have access to use the communal tools and machines. Different membership levels get you different privileges as does your experience level. Geared primarily for persons who want to make things but cannot or do not have the opportunity to own their own tools or work spaces.

I’m sure there are numerous variations on the theme, but that’s pretty much the gist of them.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Aug 31, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> https://www.fuse33.com/
> 
> I'm not following what this is exactly.
> 
> Craig


I've donated lots of tools to maker spaces including Tetra and the Bridgeland Tool Library in Calgary. There's a community/social element to these places definitely, and many of them have a pecking order to them. Not that this is negative, but you'll get the most out of them if you are a social type who enjoys collaborating with others on projects, and you hang out there instead of just showing up to use a machine. I noticed when I was there, it is clear you have to earn your stripes to access some of the machines and knowledge of the established members. They remind me a lot of volunteer boards...if you don't participate with the members and show enthusiasm for their interests, you may not enjoy the experience.

I noticed members fell into two main groups: 1) older guys (almost exclusively) who were downsizing their shops, had donated machines, and now hang out there a lot; and 2) the younger (25-35) crowd of men and women who embrace "the sharing economy" philosophy, don't want to purchase tools or be tied down to their own shop, and love to collaborate with others. Lots of artistic people in this latter group as well.

That's been my experience, albeit limited and biased as I am too introverted to enjoy them myself. However, I think they are a great thing if you like to work this way and I admire people who do.


----------



## Tom O (Sep 1, 2020)

Protospace is the other one $55.00 a month isn’t that bad but there is training involved if you wish to use most power tools although if you can prove you know what your doing you can be given a pass.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Sep 1, 2020)

I echo your social pecking order “vibe”. In the early days you had to be put forth by one or two members to become a member , which meant social shenanigans to win people over ........ you definitely have all sorts ........

So I build my own maker space..... membership of one [emoji51]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 1, 2020)

Tom O said:


> Protospace is the other one $55.00 a month isn’t that bad but there is training involved if you wish to use most power tools although if you can prove you know what your doing you can be given a pass.



Hmmmm…. not much info available regarding what's available at Proto Space or fees.  http://protospace.ca/


----------



## CalgaryPT (Sep 1, 2020)

kevin.decelles said:


> So I build my own maker space..... membership of one [emoji51]


----------



## Tom O (Sep 1, 2020)

The plasma table is no longer there.


----------

